# Breeder ??



## LukesMom (Jun 12, 2009)

I posted this under breeder chat and got no responses and thought I would move it here for some input.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1345972&page=1#Post1345972


----------

